# Missing or Lost



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A little concerned that I have not seen anything from Daffy, is he ok, anyone seen anything of him, just not like him to be this quiet. Do hope no family problems.:serious::serious:

cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Last post was 18th March.


Chris


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

ChrisandJohn said:


> quote Last post was 18th March.
> 
> Chris


Last post,crikey!!:surprise:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Last post was 18th March.
> 
> Chris


It's terminal then? :frown2:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

No, I am still here, but after the crass comments about my best mates death, I have decided not to contribute any further posts on a personal level ,and as a newbie I have very little knowledge to pass on, but I will if I can especially about France


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

daffodil said:


> No, I am still here, but after the crass comments about my best mates death, I have decided not to contribute any further posts on a personal level ,and as a newbie I have very little knowledge to pass on, but I will if I can especially about France


Daffy
Sorry to hear about the comments on your best mates death - good grief there are some plonkers about.
I would rise above it mate and continue to post as previously otherwise the plonkers win.
Many of us enjoy your posts so come on Daffy back to business as usual eh - :kiss:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Hope you will get back to posting in time. 

Newbies add to the forums because they have recent experience of all the trials and tribulations we go through when we take up motorhoming. I think it's called empathy. So make sure you get back into posting before you become an old git!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Jamsieboy said:


> Daffy
> Sorry to hear about the comments on your best mates death - good grief there are some plonkers about.
> I would rise above it mate and continue to post as previously otherwise the plonkers win.
> Many of us enjoy your posts so come on Daffy back to business as usual eh - :kiss:


I too, missed those comments, as said, ignore the ass holes of which there are a few and welcome back in all your glory :wink2:

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MHF is made up of a real mixture of people and sadly some people at times DO make comments that can cause grief to others and generate considerable concerns about further participation. Many of us have been on the receiving end of such comments and it takes a considerable amount of courage to continue.

I know, I have been there so can totally identify with his thoughts.

All I will add is that the strength of MHF also lies with it's members - at times they can demonstrate such considerable support and empathy, we have seen such support demonstrated via numerous threads when members, or their partners, or even their pets, are going through a crisis or sadly passing on.

At times like that, the strength of support from the members is overwhelmingly given, so it is not always negative.

As regards what people have to contribute - every single one of us is unique and has a vast amount of knowledge about a massive range of different approaches to different subjects, and that is what we most value.

I also hope that Daffodil will be willing to go back to the previous style of his posts - his comments have made many of us think about what we contribute and I mean that in the most positive way.

I certainly want him back cajoling and pushing all of us - without him MHF seems almost quiet, with him it is much more akin to a lively family discussion over a favourite meal! :smile2:

I hope that makes sense - it is easy to write what we think reads what we want to say, only for others to read what we have ACTUALLY typed.......

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've just looked back through Daffy's posts and can't find any threads or posts about a dead friend.

Maybe a link would help, the forum must have a fault preventing any posts made by Daffy on the topic coming up, for me at least, Alan.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/131130-old-age-bummer.html#post1319138

Link as requested :wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah, didn't go back far enough, so just saw all the ordinary posts Daffy's made in between the post that brought the unwelcome comments and now.

I have to say that you've been very slow to register offense Daffy. Another new leaf?

Still, I agree some of the comments are quite uncalled for.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'm rather surprised that admin didn't take some action on that very offensive post, did anyone report it I wonder? Certainly they should act if it was reported?

Can't say I agree with everything that daffy posts but I wouldn't dream of posting something quite so insensitive about any member.

Get back in there daffy, rise above those crass comments.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Ah, a familiar username being abusive towards another member on here! Yet more evidence of some making new members unwelcome here!!


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree,that's why I don't post on here,a few members control the posts on here .


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I've just seen the thread (thanks for the link Spykal) and thought the comments unbelieveably insensitive. I was pleased though that so many others expressed their support for Daffy. 

Not only are we as members very diverse, we also make different uses of the site. It is, or should be, absolutely fine that some choose to discuss personal issues, and others just want technical information. But we all need to be aware that exposing vulnerability, as well as bringing out empathy and compassion, can sometimes bring out the worst in others, perhaps because they've chosen to deal with their own concerns differently. It's a risk we need to be aware of on any social media.


Chris


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree with you Chris, we all have our own strengths and weaknesses and instead of putting each other down at every available oppertunity we should support each other more and make this a site where we all feel welcome and everybody's opinion is valued.
I notice a lot of grammar and spelling is criticised which would be off putting to a lot of posters.
We can not all be super intellectuals but all can have a valuable part to play in our experiences.
Please respect all our posts we all subscribe and also have an opinion even though it might not be your opinion.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A14GAS said:


> I agree,that's why I don't post on here,a few members control the posts on here .


Well, they will if other members don't post. I think your use of the word 'control' is a bit strange. Could you expand on that please.

The problem is that if everyone hardly ever posted, we would all drift off to another forum where there was more happening. And the chances are that just a small minority of the membership would do all of the posting.

Is that Deja Vu or Catch 22? :frown2:


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Over 90.0000 members and about 20 that regularly post,why is that? Perhaps they don't feel welcome. Not arguing just observing that the posting seems to be the same regular contributors but not building.
I am sure out that of all our massive membership more people must have more to contribute than they do.
Does anybody know why they don't?


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Is that Deja Vu or Catch 22? &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

A14GAS said:


> Over 90.0000 members and about 20 that regularly post,why is that? Perhaps they don't feel welcome. Not arguing just observing that the posting seems to be the same regular contributors but not building.
> I am sure out that of all our massive membership more people must have more to contribute than they do.
> Does anybody know why they don't?


Sounds about right, any forum has three sets of user figures, one is the 'registered user' number, one is the 'active' number and the last is the 'regular posting' number.

Registered users can be anything, 90,000 is quite possible, but you can probably discount 90% of those as one-off visitors.

Active users are those that are logging on or posting to the forum in a given time period, usually 30 days but Vbulletin lets you set your own parameters.

Regular posters are those who are on here everyday with responses to questions, information etc. If they did not post, the forum would probably decrease in size as those few posters make up the hardcore of what this forum is about. I'd put their number at 50 - 100 users.

My own forum has a verified registered user number of just under 3000, down from the original 9000+ which included thousands of one-day visitors. Active users are about 460 and regular posters about 50 or so.

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A14GAS said:


> Over 90.0000 members and about 20 that regularly post,why is that? Perhaps they don't feel welcome. Not arguing just observing that the posting seems to be the same regular contributors but not building.
> I am sure out that of all our massive membership more people must have more to contribute than they do.
> Does anybody know why they don't?


Maybe they have the same thoughts as you and feel uneasy about posting for some reason.

Rather than get into what could be construed as an argument, I will let someone else explain why there are not 90.000 members at all.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

One figure that is worth considering is that there are at this time 2384 paid up subscribers.

Makes you wonder why they are not all posting...or maybe they are in another time warp and it is just me that cannot see them. :surprise:


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

spykal said:


> One figure that is worth considering is that there are at this time 2384 paid up subscribers.
> 
> Makes you wonder why they are not all posting...or maybe they are in another time warp and it is just me that cannot see them. :surprise:


Maybe they only post when they are confident they have something relevant, germane and useful to say? 
Whereas I am finding as a newbie that it is hard to sift through the dross and find good hard information, especially when using the Search function. Judicious use of the 'Ignore' list is beginning to pay dividends though ;-)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

spykal said:


> One figure that is worth considering is that there are at this time 2384 paid up subscribers.
> 
> Makes you wonder why they are not all posting...or maybe they are in another time warp and it is just me that cannot see them. :surprise:


Wait until the effects of Nuke's 'special offers' wears off, then have a look. I renewed for 2 years in 2013 at the time of the special offer.

Typical forum activity is to register and/or pay sub's, but activity soon dies away once another forum or discussion group comes along.

'Butterfly activity' we call it, users who flit from interest to interest, never staying long in once place.

Peter


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you for you responses.
I was not trying to argue with anyone just wondering why people appear with a problem,get the info they want and then disappear never to be seen again.
I get a lot of enjoyment and knowledge from the posts on here and visit the site everyday.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

747 said:


> Rather than get into what could be construed as an argument, I will let someone else explain why there are not 90.000 members at all.


The 90,000 includes all those who have registered AT ANY TIME since MHF started many years ago, it has NEVER been the number of subscribers but has always only been those that have established an account.

It used to be that if you registered you were allowed unlimited reading, except of some sections such as Company Reports and the Subscribers Lounge, but you were only allowed 5 posts.

Many people registered, used up their five posts, did not subscribe and then simply re-registered with a different name etc. for a second or subsequent use.

So there may be over 2,000 but the number of active posters is only a fraction of that and always has been.....:frown2:

I suspect that is typical of all such groups.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

mgdavid said:


> ...... relevant, germane ......... and useful.


http://www.thesaurus.com/browse/germane+to

I know commenting will be unpopular, but that's another nice tautology.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

erneboy said:


> http://www.thesaurus.com/browse/germane+to
> 
> I know commenting will be unpopular, but that's another nice tautology.


it was deliberate; some readers seem unfamiliar with some of my words so I thought I'd give them a choice  
On a point of grammar, it may have been better if I'd separated them with slashes ;-)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

mgdavid said:


> it was deliberate; some readers seem unfamiliar with some of my words so I thought I'd give them a choice
> On a point of grammar, it may have been better if I'd separated them with slashes ;-)


That's probably possible.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> Maybe they only post when they are confident they have something relevant, germane and useful to say?
> Whereas I am finding as a newbie that it is hard to sift through the dross and find good hard information, especially when using the Search function. Judicious use of the 'Ignore' list is beginning to pay dividends though ;-)


It is because a core group, of whatever size, comes on here frequently for the general social interaction that there is so much useful information on this site. Much of the info is there because someone asked a question and someone else, who was probably just browsing for the chat, knew of something about the subject of the query. Of course there is going to be a lot of unhelpful, irrelevant input too. We can all just filter that in whatever way we choose.

If you want info about a particular subject, as well as using the search function (which I haven't tried for a while) just go directly to the appropriate forum e.g. France Touring.

Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

mgdavid said:


> Maybe they only post when they are confident they have something relevant, germane and useful to say?
> Whereas I am finding as a newbie that* it is hard to sift through the dross and find good hard information,* especially when using the Search function. Judicious use of the 'Ignore' list is beginning to pay dividends though ;-)


One mans dross can be another mans Gold.

The search facility is now very good on here.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> It is because a core group, of whatever size, comes on here frequently for the general social interaction that there is so much useful information on this site. Much of the info is there because someone asked a question and someone else, who was probably just browsing for the chat, knew of something about the subject of the query. Of course there is going to be a lot of unhelpful, irrelevant input too. We can all just filter that in whatever way we choose.
> 
> If you want info about a particular subject, as well as using the search function (which I haven't tried for a while) just go directly to the appropriate forum e.g. France Touring.
> 
> Chris


Or ask a question about it. If there's an answer you'll get it, usually speedily and quickly.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Or ask a question about it. If there's an answer you'll get it, usually speedily and quickly.


Ah yes, I was going to add 'or ask a question', but had to dash out.

I'd also like to point out that answers are usually so speedy, quick and fast because a lot of people are already on here messing about whilst waiting for a question to pop up.

Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yep, just sitting here with lots to do, according to the boss, waiting for a question.>>

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Yep, just sitting here with lots to do, according to the boss, waiting for a question.>>
> 
> cabby


Yeah me too! Sometimes I am distracted by bits of work or jobs Mrs D has for me to do but I either ignore them or do them quickly so I can get back and wait for a question.

If you need to know about beer, cheese, guitars, Alps, Scooters or Wifi antennas then I'm your man!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It's that SAD time of year. In a month or two, the whole tenor, the tone, of posts will change and posters will be happily rabbiting on about their adventures and mishaps overcome. (Won't you Barry??)

I think I commented on this about the same time last year. 

Hang in there summer is a-coming...

(Tautology rules, okay!!)

Solution. If you think this forum is too grumpy, too sarky or drossy, contribute something that isn't. And then it won't be.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I'd also like to point out that answers are usually so speedy, quick and fast because a lot of people are already on here messing about whilst waiting for a question to pop up.
> 
> Chris


or looking in at work, when you are suppose to be working, quick the boss is coming :grin2::grin2:
Misty (at work :frown2


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyhow back to the OP
Daffi will be back, he cant help himself.
he keeps me entertained as well as the others,
so come on Daff,
Misty


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

A14GAS said:


> ........ just wondering why people appear with a problem,get the info they want and then disappear never to be seen again.............


Puzzling isn't it?

Many of us wonder the same and just put it down to the fact that some people are just takers, whereas other believe in a bit of give and take.

More annoying are those that post a question get loads of helpful answers and never even bother to post again saying whether it has helped or not.

Then even more annoying again are the ones who post a question/request for help and/or advice and then either question the replies they get or even worse argue with the repliers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now

There you go

My Daffydowndilly 

Just what have you sparked off??:surprise::smile2:

Aldra:wink2:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Puzzling isn't it?
> Snip.................>
> More annoying are those that post a question get loads of helpful answers and never even bother to post again saying whether it has helped or not.
> 
> snip..................>


Maybe annoying but the question is still there and the answers too for the benefit of those who are grateful and say so.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree with Stanner and autostratus people are takers and don't want to give back to the community who freely give them information.
A polite thank you would suffice but is beyond some people.
Good manners do not cost anything and I was always taught by my parents to be polite.
I know all of you give your advice freely and it is invaluable to us not so experienced members so let's be a little bit more thankful.
Here endeth the sermon.lol.
I know I don't contribute as much as I should but if any problem arises I feel I know enough about I would contribute the same as our more experienced members.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There will also be some who ask a question, but forget where they asked it as they went to so many forums, some get the answer elsewhere first, some fix it them selves or take it to a dealer, none of which need a visit back here.

I don't post help to get thanks, although it's nice to hear an outcome, as it helps others.

If someone posts and never returns it's probably their loss, they might also have a life to live away from a keyboard.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> snip: I don't post help to get thanks, although it's nice to hear an outcome, as it helps others.
> .


I totally agree Kev...a reply that the problem , whatever it was, has been fixed or that the information given was correct or helpful not only makes the giver feel good about giving help but confirms to others who may read the thread that the advice given was good or correct advice.

It would be churlish to deny that helping someone does not make the giver of the help feel good if the help is appreciated. Is there a psychologist amongst us who could analyse that feeling? ( not sure I want to know that though 0) .

A recent example <<


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A return of the thanks button wouldn't go amiss either, simple to use, so long as it doesn't have the bloody heart icon :roll: :roll:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Tautology and Tugboat both begin with T. Quelle coincidence!:laughing6:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

tugboat said:


> Tautology and Tugboat both begin with T. Quelle coincidence!:laughing6:


Tuggers:

Don't go down that road!

Tosser, Twit all begin with T as well..... :grin2::grin2:

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes so does tantalising but would that fit. >> ask barryd.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What do you call a bloke who makes pancakes, that'd work too > >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What is going on with this thread? It keeps appearing as in new posts and there is a page three but I cannot get to page three, it just keeps coming back to Stanners last post.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

only two pages here cock.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well according to my comp, we are now on page 3, but no topless girls here. it comes on to new posts as we keep putting new posts into it.this is the 3rd on page three.

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Barry's always a bit lost with computer stuff. Sad, really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> well according to my comp, we are now on page 3, but no topless girls here. it comes on to new posts as we keep putting new posts into it.this is the 3rd on page three.
> 
> cabby












Most odd Cabs


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I can see all posts now on my phone. Must be my laptop. Anyone know a computer expert? Tuggers perhaps?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still only two pages, is there a posts per page setting perhaps???


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi guys from sunny Sainte Maxime.
6 pages showing on here.:smile2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> What is going on with this thread? It keeps appearing as in new posts and there is a page three but I cannot get to page three, it just keeps coming back to Stanners last post.


On my iPad your post is the first on page 6

Chris


----------

